# What are some of the romantic things you've done for a partner?



## asp3 (Aug 11, 2020)

Since someone said that some men think that taking out the trash is romantic I thought I'd give everyone a place to share some of the romantic acts and gestures they've done.

In my last relationship before getting married to my wife I used to write some poetry for my girlfriend at the time who considered it a romantic gesture.  I'd never really been into writing poetry something about her inspired the poet in me.

Before my wife and I were married we took a trip to Yosemite for a conference in November.  While we were there we walked into one of the shops there that has a lot of native American items.  My wife fell in love with a really cool pot that had bison on it including a stylized white ghost bison.  However she thought it was too expensive and didn't want to buy it.  Later on we went back to the lodge and I said I had to use the rest room which was in another section of the lodge.  I ran to the store, bought the pot and arranged to pick it up later on.  After doing that I convinced my wife to go back and buy the pot which I knew would be gone.  She decided that she wasn't meant to have the pot.  I went back picked up the pot and then hid it in the Ford Escort we were driving at the time.  I managed to keep it hidden from her.  I wrapped it up as her Christmas gift and when we opened presents in front of the family she was flabbergasted that she had the pot she loved, but then she knew how sneaky I was capable of being.

For my wife's birthday and our anniversary I always get a blank card and write my feelings in it before I give it to her.  She loves my cards and really appreciates them.  She usually forgets our anniversary so the card is always a pleasant surprise for her.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2020)

deleted.
People are strange.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2020)

*Aside from marrying each other one of the many romantic things my husband has done for me was to write a beautiful poem to me about his love for me relating to the seasons Summer, Fall, Winter and Spring. He said one of the most romantic things I did for him was having a family portrait done of our children and their children.*


----------



## bowmore (Aug 27, 2020)

Kayelle told me that she had wanted to go to Tahiti since she was 17. I reached into my bookcase and handed her a brochure and said ,"Pick a date". She looked at me in disbelief, and a few weeks later I handed her the tickets. She was just blown away.
We arrived at the hotel at night, and the next morning she opened the drapes and went out on the balcony and stood there as if in a trance.
The hotel itself had beautiful grounds and we looked out on an infinity pool, palm trees, and a beautiful black sand
beach. I went down to the beach with a little bottle and poured some of the sand in it for Kayelle to have as a souvenir.


----------



## bingo (Aug 27, 2020)

i make pancakes for him


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 27, 2020)

When I got out of the military I was only 20. Trudy lived with her parents. Strict church goers and the dad thought I was trouble for some reason. 1:00 in the morning from the alley I slide open the gate. Then reach through the doggy door to unlock the back kitchen door. Pet snoopy the Basset hound, he liked me and was a quiet dog. 

Down the dark hallway to Trudy's bedroom. Sneak in, freak her out, light the candle and stick it in the apple-fritter on the unfolded paper plate. I whispered happy B-day. She said my dad will shoot you so I snuck out. Snoopy walked me all the way to the gate. Oh and I bagged a kiss from snoopy.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh, I let him....................................

"If that ain't love it will have to do until the real thing comes along" -- Mother of Pepper


----------



## Pecos (Aug 27, 2020)

Took my wife on a romantic vacation in Tuscany.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2020)

When I was in the Navy my then girl friend sent me cookies.  When I got out we married, that was 61 years ago and we are still together.  I guess we did something right.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

I met my fella at a bar wearing nothing but a trench coat, thigh-high nylon stockings and high heeled shoes.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2020)

As Johnny Cash sang, I walked the line.
Still walking, still very happy..


----------



## old medic (Aug 29, 2020)

My cousin was getting married, and hinted at us to make it a double wedding... we were just living together at the time.
But we successfully managed to set her up...  
She catches the bouquet... Tossed right to her,,,
Im the tallest by far of the guys....and the Garter is tossed right at me....
Still remember my uncle yelling out " Your a doomed man"
And I'm laughing inside at the fact I have a ring in my pocket...
I put the garter on her and reach in my pocket and pull out the ring box....

Her reaction I wish we had on video... Im sure it would win some money....
Before I can open the box or utter a word.... 
She screeches, snatches the box, and knocks the chair over escaping to the bathroom...

Profile pic is from that night, year and a half later we made it official and just had our 34Th


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2020)

old medic said:


> My cousin was getting married, and hinted at us to make it a double wedding... we were just living together at the time.
> But we successfully managed to set her up...
> She catches the bouquet... Tossed right to her,,,
> Im the tallest by far of the guys....and the Garter is tossed right at me....
> ...


That is very cool.  But why did she escape to the bathroom?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 29, 2020)

At times I will send, to her e-mail, a nice "I love you" greeting card from my phone app 1-2-3 Greetings. Other than that, I do all laundry, load/run/unload dishwasher, strip the bed and put clean linens on and cook some meals. Yes, I'm "Mel", the cook (old tv show, Alice), her driver and her maid "Hazel"(old tv show, Hazel)..........and she absolutely loves it!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 29, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That is very cool.  But why did she escape to the bathroom?


"Because there wasn't a closet under the stairs!", (where would you have her run to in order to be on her own to compose herself?.....so many questions.     !).    .

Smart guy finding such an original way to propose, deserved a happy marriage just for originality and the courage to carry it through, no wonder she was impressed. ☸ !


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2020)

grahamg said:


> "Because there wasn't a closet under the stairs!", (where would you have her run to in order to be on her own to compose herself?.....so many questions.     !).    .


I would have wrapped myself all over him, not ran and hid.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 30, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Grahamg wrote:
> "Because there wasn't a closet under the stairs!", (where would you have her run to in order to be on her own to compose herself?.....so many questions,  !).
> 
> Phoenix wrote
> I would have wrapped myself all over him, not ran and hid.



" It takes all sorts to make a world"!     .


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2020)

grahamg said:


> " It takes all sorts to make a world"!     .


Indeed.  Sometimes the best of things frighten us, because we are afraid to trust them to actually be true.


----------



## old medic (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That is very cool.  But why did she escape to the bathroom?


Well a couple things came into play... 
1st was age.... she had just turned 17...
2nd was she had never met any of my family... except my cousin a few times...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

old medic said:


> Well a couple things came into play...
> 1st was age.... she had just turned 17...
> 2nd was she had never met any of my family... except my cousin a few times...


Thank you for explaining.  The choice I made at 17 to marry a guy turned out to be just a step toward where I needed to be.  I had to end it because of his behavior.  I'm glad for you it has been a good thing.


----------

